# Some more gems on the sun porch



## debodun (Jun 3, 2020)

I am pretty well done with removing all the art hanging on the south and east walls. Just sharing some "finds".

A fanny paddle


This is a real butterfly. I think they did things like this in Victorian times. I know that did art with human hair, too.



a basket made from sea shells



a corn doll


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

OMG... in the UK and Australia the word Fanny  is a derogative word for female genitalia..


----------



## debodun (Jun 3, 2020)

In the U.S. it is the buttocks.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 3, 2020)

The basket made of seashells is to die for! So pretty!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2020)

I liked the seashell basket, too, 
though it wouldn't be pleasant to have it hanging in a hallway,
and have someone accidentally brush their arm against it!  Ouch!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2020)

I liked wallpaper too!  Nice background in your photo's.  

I especially liked the narrow border strips of wallpaper, along the walls, near the ceilings.


----------



## debodun (Jun 3, 2020)

It's not wallpaper. After I took down the wall hangings, I put them on a tablecloth to photograph.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2020)

Oh, oops!     

Well, I do like the tablecloth fabric then,
and it makes nice background for those photo's.


----------



## debodun (Jun 4, 2020)

I thought I could clean up the sun porch and take photos of it, but it looks like it's going to be a 2-day job. By the time I moved all the boxes of holiday decorations and other extraneous things, I was too tired to do much else. However, I did uncover a 5 gallon stoneware butter churn complete with its wooden dasher.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 4, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I liked the seashell basket, too,
> though it wouldn't be pleasant to have it hanging in a hallway,
> and have someone accidentally brush their arm against it!  Ouch!


Never thought of that, but you're right.

Mind you, if proper hanging heights are respected, the piece would be well out of reach of that of ones shoulders, etc.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 4, 2020)

Dad's helping hand. Haha. Poor Dad had to save his hand for work, right?


----------



## debodun (Jun 5, 2020)

Second day cleaning the sun porch. It was so warm and muggy today, I didn't get very far. There was probably dust in there from when my dad was alive! I don't know what wood the chairs out there are made from, but they are *HEAVY*! I could barely move one - I don't know how I am going to move the couch...

Also, a lot of crud behind the radiator I don't know how I can get to it. That old radiator is only an inch from the wall and an inch from the floor. It looks similar to the one in this stock photo:


Any ideas how to clean behind this????


----------



## Pinky (Jun 5, 2020)

debodun said:


> Second day cleaning the sun porch. It was so warm and muggy today, I didn't get very far. There was probably dust in there from when my dad was alive! I don't know what wood the chairs out there are made from, but they are *HEAVY*! I could barely move one - I don't know how I am going to move the couch...
> 
> Also, a lot of crud behind the radiator I don't know how I can get to it. That old radiator is only an inch from the wall and an inch from the floor. It looks similar to the one in this stock photo:
> View attachment 108373
> ...


feather duster with long handle? We had radiators in one house, and I think that's what I used.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 5, 2020)

debodun said:


> Second day cleaning the sun porch. It was so warm and muggy today, I didn't get very far. There was probably dust in there from when my dad was alive! I don't know what wood the chairs out there are made from, but they are *HEAVY*! I could barely move one - I don't know how I am going to move the couch...
> 
> Also, a lot of crud behind the radiator I don't know how I can get to it. That old radiator is only an inch from the wall and an inch from the floor. It looks similar to the one in this stock photo:
> View attachment 108373
> ...



Does your vacuum cleaner have a crevice tool attachment?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2020)

Home-made _tool, 
consisting of a _dampened rag, wrapped and tied, around a long yardstick or something similar?


----------



## debodun (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes, but it won't fit behind the radiator. A window sill sticks out making it nearly impossible to get behind it. This is a schematic of a side view:


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2020)

Wow, that window sill might need to go! 

Just kidding.  I have no idea to suggest, now!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2020)

How long have you lived continuously in that house, Deb?

Maybe you could use the yardstick from underneath. It had to have been cleaned at one time!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 5, 2020)

If the crevice tool or the yardstick won't go between the openings in the radiator and under the radiator I would go to plan B.

Plan B, whatever is happening behind the radiator stays behind the radiator.

Good luck!


----------



## debodun (Jun 5, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> How long have you lived continuously in that house, Deb?



It was built in 1897. My parents bought the house in 1975. I inherited it in 2006. I may find some interesting things if I ever hit on a way to get behind and under that monstrosity. My mom used it as a sewing room at one time and I've picked up numerous pins and needles embedded in the carpet. I am amazed at how many things were in an 80 sq ft room!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would go to plan B.



When I was reading this post, I thought that plan B, must actually be to remove the sill, clean,
and then replace the sill.

But no, you had a different idea from mine!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2020)

No sounds are coming from behind it, right, @debodun  ? 

Even during the wee hours of the night? 

I'm just being silly.  I Definitely understand , Deb!


----------



## Judycat (Jun 5, 2020)

I make different kinds of tools for that from straightened wire clothes hangers.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 5, 2020)

debodun said:


> Second day cleaning the sun porch. It was so warm and muggy today, I didn't get very far. There was probably dust in there from when my dad was alive! I don't know what wood the chairs out there are made from, but they are *HEAVY*! I could barely move one - I don't know how I am going to move the couch...
> 
> Also, a lot of crud behind the radiator I don't know how I can get to it. That old radiator is only an inch from the wall and an inch from the floor. It looks similar to the one in this stock photo:
> View attachment 108373
> ...


A yardstick wrapped with a cloth. We have to do this when cleaning behind two toilet tanks in our house, and it works marvellously.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 5, 2020)

debodun said:


> Yes, but it won't fit behind the radiator. A window sill sticks out making it nearly impossible to get behind it. This is a schematic of a side view:
> 
> View attachment 108374


Worst case scenario, wet down and lightly wring-out a towel, then feed one end (corner) of the towel down the back, in behind the radiator until the corner end can be reached underneath, and with a back and forth movement, work the towel along the entire back of the radiator until clean.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 5, 2020)

debodun said:


> Second day cleaning the sun porch. It was so warm and muggy today, I didn't get very far. There was probably dust in there from when my dad was alive! I don't know what wood the chairs out there are made from, but they are *HEAVY*! I could barely move one - I don't know how I am going to move the couch...
> 
> Also, a lot of crud behind the radiator I don't know how I can get to it. That old radiator is only an inch from the wall and an inch from the floor. It looks similar to the one in this stock photo:
> View attachment 108373
> ...


An old broom handle sheathed in a cleaning towel I would think would work as well.


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2020)

Hooray! Success! With a combination of a yardstick and mechanical grabbers I managed to work things to near the side of the radiator where  could grab them and wiggle them out. Mostly clothespins, a few pens & pencils, a wooden spool of thread, a package of white shoelaces, some kind of weird scissors, and two vintage Avon bottles. Also recovered buttons and countless pins and needles embedded in the rug.


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2020)

Now I photographed the porch. Seems a shame to put all those boxes of holiday decorations back in it.


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2020)

Also this interesting shade pull.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 6, 2020)

debodun said:


> Now I photographed the porch. Seems a shame to put all those boxes of holiday decorations back in it.
> 
> View attachment 108505View attachment 108506View attachment 108507


IMO it would be a shame to use such a pleasant room for storage.

If I lived there I would make it my headquarters.


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO it would be a shame to use such a pleasant room for storage.
> 
> If I lived there I would make it my headquarters.



Maybe if you replaced the carpet. It has seen better days. Cat stains all over. I tried yesterday to squirt some odor neutralizer on them. I think it made it worse. I didn't notice the odor until I started vacuuming.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 6, 2020)

debodun said:


> Maybe if you replaced the carpet. It has seen better days. Cat stains all over. I tried yesterday to squirt some odor neutralizer on them. I think it made it worse. I didn't notice the odor until I started vacuuming.


IMO it would be worth the elbow grease involved to give everything a good scrubbing and polishing.

If the floor is concrete you could take up the carpet paint the floor and use an area rug or remnant to warm things up.

I think that a heated room with all of those windows would make a great place for you and your plants to hang out year-round.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2020)

debodun said:


> Now I photographed the porch. Seems a shame to put all those boxes of holiday decorations back in it.
> 
> View attachment 108505View attachment 108506View attachment 108507


OMG, the woodwork and furniture!


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2020)

My mom bought that sun porch suite of furniture from the people that had the house before us. It cost $300 in 1975, that would be over $1400 in today's money. I don'y know what kind of wood it is, but it's *HEAVY*. All I could do to lift a chair. Dragging the couch to clean behined it was a monumental effort.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2020)

debodun said:


> My mom bought that sun porch suite of furniture from the people that had the house before us. It cost $300 in 1975, that would be over $1400 in today's money. I don'y know what kind of wood it is, but it's *HEAVY*. All I could do to lift a chair. Dragging the couch to clean behined it was a monumental effort.


You just don't see furniture like that anymore. So gorgeous! Just my style!


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2020)

That suite could benefit from a set of new cushions. The ones there are pretty threadbare. Some close-ups of the wood. I can't tell oak from maple, I was hoping someone here could tell.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2020)

debodun said:


> That suite could benefit from a set of new cushions. The ones there are pretty threadbare. Some close-ups of the wood. I can't tell oak from maple, I was hoping someone here could tell.
> 
> View attachment 108527


I'm no wood expert either, but the grain tells me oak, and the weight of the furniture you describe definitely suggests oak.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2020)

Good job, getting all those items cleaned out from behind that heater, @debodun   !


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 6, 2020)

I think it is oak also. Maybe just some lemon oil rubbed into the wood would bring it back to life and also leave a nice scent. To bad about the rug. You did a great job cleaning out. Do you really need all the holiday decorations? I got rid of a lot of mine and just put out a few items that had great sentimental value. So nice not to have all that post holiday clean up.


----------



## debodun (Jun 6, 2020)

Holiday decorations are one of the most difficult things to sell. In the summer when garage sales are happening, people aren't thinking about Christmas. After early September, people stop going to sales. One woman I talked with at the senior club last year about them said she wouldn't buy decorations at a garage sale. I asked why not. She replied that if she needed any, she would buy them new and not somebody else's castoffs. I though vintage decorations would be very collectible. Two years ago I thought I'd have a "JUST XMAS" sale. I advertised all over the place, sat there all day, and not one person stopped.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 6, 2020)

Deb,

I would bundle up the Christmas ornaments and sell them for any small offer that comes along on the condition that they take everything.

Maybe the garage sale people next door or across the street would be interested if the price is right.

Some Christmas items are collectible but the amount of work involved to photograph and list each one on a site like Etsy or eBay is often more work than it is worth.

The bright clean sun porch would be more valuable to me than the boxes of old Christmas decorations.

Good luck!

_“Stack them high, sell them cheap”_ - Jack Cohen founder of Tesco


----------



## debodun (Jun 8, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> The bright clean sun porch would be more valuable to me than the boxes of old Christmas decorations.



Oops! Too late, I put the boxes back on the porch this morning.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> Also this interesting shade pull.
> 
> View attachment 108509


Shade pull looks like ivory, and that wood is definitely oak.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Shade pull looks like ivory,



That is definitely an interesting shade pull.
Do you know what material it *is*  made of,  @debodun  ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 8, 2020)

I don't think it is ivory as Pinky mentioned. Probably a form of celluloid, a plastic compound popular in the 1930s. Scroll down to USES in this article:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celluloid


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

That is interesting , the info and the link, Deb.
Making so many things from molds, became very common, for sure.


----------



## debodun (Jun 14, 2020)

I put most of the things hanging on the walls of the sun porch on tables, of course not all could fit.



A straggler:


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

I can't remember, Deb.  
Were many/most of these interesting items, owned by your parents before buying the house, and   additionally collected by your own parents, 
OR, did they come with the house, when they bought it?


----------



## debodun (Jun 14, 2020)

The only thing that came with the house was furniture on the porch. My mom did most of the acquiring.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

She must have enjoyed doing it, very much.
Do you have memories of going along with her, when you were young, to look at items?

She had lots of wall spaces, in that house, that she could decorate.


----------



## debodun (Jun 14, 2020)

I remember going with her many times. She's get a newspaper on Friday and I'd go through it and circle all the garage sales that sounded feasible for us as to location and sale items. Then we'd spend the weekend driving around to them. I picked up a few things here and there, but mom was the big collector. I attribute that to the fact she grew up during the Depression in a poor family of 6 people. She was often deprived and when she got to a point in her life she could acquire nice things, she went a little overboard. Now there's a term for that - hoarder collector.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

It sounds to me, like some good memories you treasure,  of shared times you had with someone close to you.


----------

